# Need help stocking my new 75 gal tank



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I currently bought a 75 gal tank because my 20 gal has become too overpopulated because of the 3 bala sharks. I was planning on leaving my tiger and rosy barbs in m 20 gal and moving my bala sharks to the bigger tank. I like really unusual and colorful medium to large fish, but I don't want to have problems with my bala sharks. Can anyone make any suggestions?


----------



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

Manafel said:


> I currently bought a 75 gal tank because my 20 gal has become too overpopulated because of the 3 bala sharks. I was planning on leaving my tiger and rosy barbs in m 20 gal and moving my bala sharks to the bigger tank. I like really unusual and colorful medium to large fish, but I don't want to have problems with my bala sharks. Can anyone make any suggestions?


hmm, no experience with bala's, but they're not very aggressive from what i've read, i imagine you have lots of options. As a general guideline liveaquaria.com has nice compatibility chart: 

Freshwater & Brackish Compatibility Chart

If it was me i'd get a bunch of dwarf pleco's as i think they're awesome fish, or a few loaches. Congo Tetra's can be interesting too, they start out small and get to be several inches long.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

I would put some Bristlenose Plecos in with them. you can find some exotic types and they look awesome.


----------



## Baseballguy5 (Jan 21, 2010)

Not sure if they are compatible with bala's but I have two angelfish in my 75 gallon and they are great fish!


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor

You can use that site to help you out, though I suggest getting double filtration and lots of live plants... I would even go as far as making your 10 and 20 gallon tanks as refugiums. If you do all that you should be able to add two more bala sharks to complete the school and add a few more small fish without causing your bioload to be deadly. 

If you go with a pleco, don't get more than one since they produce a lot of waste and will impact your tank significantly.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

3 Balas in a 75g, I'd say you were about stocked.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> 3 Balas in a 75g, I'd say you were about stocked.


I agree... if OP wants an easy to take care of tank... He really can't add more. But if he's up for a challenge, I can see him adding a few more fish especially if he makes a refugium.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, hopefully the 20g working out hasn't given a false sense of hope that the 75g provides so much more.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

would it be better if I just re-homed the bala sharks then? right now they are under 2 inches. But forgive me for sounding ignorant but I just remember my father keeping 3 bala sharks, red tinfoil barbs, and silver dollars in his 55 gal with his common pleco. I have a filter that filters up to 100 gal


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you wanted to re-home, that is your choice. It is not to say that you couldn't have more fish that will live in the tank no problem. You can never compare what you want to do compared to what someone else used to do, without checking to see if it was a smart thing to do or was it just something they were able to get away wth. A buddy of mine has a 55g that NEVER gets water changes (no plants) and he keeps about 150 guppies in it....he gets away with it most of the time, but not something I'd ever consider. I would read up on the Balas and ask around in other forums.


----------



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

i don't think he's fully stocked unless the balas are full grown (which could happen), you could always trade em in when they get too big, or upgrade. 

Also depends on filtration, how many times an hour is your water turning over, and/or what kind of filtration do you have?


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

The box for the filter says that it turns 300 gph


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

My Dad had 2 juvenile Bala Sharks and some Tiger Barbs and Green Barbs in a 65g tall, (with way over the normal filtration), but he re-homed the Balas after a bit because he knew they were just going to get too big.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Well I don't want the fish to suffer, though I do have some attachment to them. Why does the lps sell so many bala sharks if they are always going to grow too big?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Because they are popular and sell a lot. No other reason.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

^ yep! People think they're cool looking, so they sell fast, which makes the stores a lot of money - so they order more and keep selling them.


----------

